# NGD: Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8 (More updates soon)



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 8, 2009)

I decided to give the new blackjack c-8 a try and with the 45 day "satisfaction guarantee" from musicians friend I figured what do I have to lose? So anyway after being backordered for a couple days I finally received the guitar last night. 

My first impression when I got the box open was that it was it was a lot more off white than I expected (I got the aged white finish) but it wasn't a huge deal I was just excited it was here. The screw and spring on the low B at the bridge appeared to me missing until later that night I later found it on my carpet. I guess it wasn't screwed in there very well and it somehow popped off. 

Anyway the action was great and it seemed to be set up fairly well. When I plugged in I noticed right away that the cleans sounded amazing. The clarity of the of pickups is fantastic. When hit my distortion and it sounded a little off but after messing with the EQ on my amp I was very satisfied. The blackouts handle the low F# (or F in my case) a lot better than I expected. I am very happy with the tone I can get out of them. I was a little worried having been an EMG guy and never used blackouts before but I am extremely satisfied with them. My biggest worry was the scale length was going to be too short (26.5) but it seems to be able to handle the low string fine. There is some slight buzz if you hit it hard but I'm not too worried about it. 

Anyway over all my first impression on this guitar was very very good. I have only played it for a couple hours but I have seemed to get a feel for it. I'm going to try and update this thread later with some pics and if I ever get around to it a video. I'll probably also put a more extensive review one I get some more play time in.


edit: Okay these pictures didn't turn out at all... I'm pretty sure something is wrong with my camera. I'm going to see if my girlfriend will take some of it later this week with her good camera. Anyway until then here are a few will messed up lighting and blurriness. 
















as you can see for whatever reason the lighting is completely different in all of the pictures. The picture of the body is probably the truest to the color of the finish.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

O rly?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah man post up some pics!  Also welcome to the board, you're only about 20 mins away from me dude!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

i actually kinda want one of these for drop Ab with high Ab tuning... yum!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2009)

cool, but as said above


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think the thread is worthless without pics, I rather enjoyed reading this reivew of sorts. If you want to see one so bad, google it.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay I added some pictures... bad ones at that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

She's a beauty alright


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2009)

Killer 8 dude!


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> I don't think the thread is worthless without pics, I rather enjoyed reading this reivew of sorts. If you want to see one so bad, google it.



Did this make anybody else laugh?


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 9, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Did this make anybody else laugh?


 
Why does there have to be such a high percentage of ASSHOLES around here. Jesus Christ.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 9, 2009)

dammit this forum has been really bad for my 8 string GAS


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 9, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> Why does there have to be such a high percentage of ASSHOLES around here. Jesus Christ.



Sometimes text over the internet doesn't really transfer humor to well, I mean when I read that over I read it as a little joke not Hauch being an asshole


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2009)

Very pretty guitar, actually. Congratulations. mate!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 9, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> Why does there have to be such a high percentage of ASSHOLES around here. Jesus Christ.



You do realize when that .jpeg is posting (this thread is worthless without pics), it is NOT meant literally, right?  People just prefer seeing pictures of the actual guitar being discussed, relax Nancy... 

P.S. I find it ironic that the guy screaming in this thread and calling everyone else "ASSHOLES" is indeed acting very much like... yep, an asshole. 


Back on topic - The pics look fine man, that is a killer guitar! I haven't played a Schecter 8 yet, are the necks slimmer than their 7's?  I think someone had said that previously but I haven't had any firsthand experience with them as of yet.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> You do realize when that .jpeg is posting (this thread is worthless without pics), it is NOT meant literally, right?  People just prefer seeing pictures of the actual guitar being discussed, relax Nancy...
> 
> P.S. I find it ironic that the guy screaming in this thread and calling everyone else "ASSHOLES" is indeed acting very much like... yep, an asshole.
> 
> ...




Honestly I haven't played a schecter 7 long enough to make a good judgment but if I were to base it off of the vague memory I do have, it seems like the neck on the c-8 is actually thinner than what I remember of other schecter 7's. Any c-8 owners out there please correct me if I'm wrong. The neck on the c-8 was definitely a lot thinner than I was anticipating though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 9, 2009)

johnnyboy102 said:


> Honestly I haven't played a schecter 7 long enough to make a good judgment but if I were to base it off of the vague memory I do have, it seems like the neck on the c-8 is actually thinner than what I remember of other schecter 7's. Any c-8 owners out there please correct me if I'm wrong. The neck on the c-8 was definitely a lot thinner than I was anticipating though.



Sweet thanks for the info man!  I've been wanting to check out one of these so maybe I'll see if one of the local GC's has one or something.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Sweet thanks for the info man!  I've been wanting to check out one of these so maybe I'll see if one of the local GC's has one or something.



No problem. I wouldn't bet on your local GC carrying one though... maybe its just the GC here but they never seem to have any ERGs, at most maybe there will be 2-3 seven strings. Plus there is suppose to be only 50 of these made even though I feel like that is questionable.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks fuckin awesome .. i'm really wanting to try one of these C-8s!


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> You do realize when that .jpeg is posting (this thread is worthless without pics), it is NOT meant literally, right?  People just prefer seeing pictures of the actual guitar being discussed, relax Nancy...
> 
> P.S. I find it ironic that the guy screaming in this thread and calling everyone else "ASSHOLES" is indeed acting very much like... yep, an asshole.
> 
> ...


 
It's all good. I wasn't screaming, I was putting emphasis on the word assholes, because there seem to be a whole bunch of people around here that just can't wait to say something shitty to another person.

I wasn't upset that someone put up the little graphic about the thread being worthless without pics, I was simply stating that even without pics I enjoyed what the person had to say about their new guitar. I didn't get upset until the smartass posted "did this make anyone else laugh?" after quoting my reply about enjoying the post in spite of there being no pics. 

A bunch of you are like jackal's waiting to pounce on someone for asking a general knowledge question or posting something that isn't satisfactory to you, or god forbid you post something in the wrong section or post about something already discussed. Then if you take the time to look something up and reply to it even though it's old, you get bitched at about bumping threads... A lot of you lack manners, courtesy, and common decency towards others.

I think some of you could benefit from dropping your elitist attitudes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Sometimes text over the internet doesn't really transfer humor to well, I mean when I read that over I read it as a little joke not Hauch being an asshole



It was Stealthtastic, Not HAUCH - although I did take a second look


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ccan anyone help me out on where to buy strings for this thing and what gauge to use? I'm mostly worried about the lowest string. I tune to F and its slightly floppy with a 74(atleast thats what the schecter website says they put on it) What gauge should I use and where can I buy it?


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 10, 2009)

johnnyboy102 said:


> Ccan anyone help me out on where to buy strings for this thing and what gauge to use? I'm mostly worried about the lowest string. I tune to F and its slightly floppy with a 74(atleast thats what the schecter website says they put on it) What gauge should I use and where can I buy it?


octave4plus.com has pretty much every gauge you'll ever want and more than you'll EVER need


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 10, 2009)

johnnyboy102 said:


> Ccan anyone help me out on where to buy strings for this thing and what gauge to use? I'm mostly worried about the lowest string. I tune to F and its slightly floppy with a 74(atleast thats what the schecter website says they put on it) What gauge should I use and where can I buy it?


 
I asked the same question and the advice I got was start with a .080 for your low string and go thicker if you have to. 

octave4plus is a good place for strings, so is juststrings.com because you can buy a regular 6 or 7 string pack in your favorite brand then add single strings from their single string section as you need them. Both places have "reasonable" prices.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow really an 80? That sounds crazy considering it was originally a 74 on there and I only went down 1/2 step =S


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats! White guitars are always pure win in my book!


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 10, 2009)

johnnyboy102 said:


> wow really an 80? That sounds crazy considering it was originally a 74 on there and I only went down 1/2 step =S


 
Apparently the 74 isn't very sturdy for F# to begin with (slightly floppy from reports I have read) so even tuing it down a half step is going to add to the problem, so that's why they say 80... but I'm tuing the low string to E when I get mine... I might have to go with a string bigger than an 80... we'll see. I thought it safe to recommend 80 as a starting point for F, anyone agree?


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow... i didn't know they made an ATX version of that... i'd only seen the Hellraiser.

Nice!

And it's not black!


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 10, 2009)

darren said:


> Wow... i didn't know they made an ATX version of that... i'd only seen the Hellraiser.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> And it's not black!



Yep! I like black on black just as much as the next guy on this forum but I felt like mixing it up.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Congrats! White guitars are always pure win in my book!



White = classy


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 13, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> Apparently the 74 isn't very sturdy for F# to begin with (slightly floppy from reports I have read) so even tuing it down a half step is going to add to the problem, so that's why they say 80... but I'm tuing the low string to E when I get mine... I might have to go with a string bigger than an 80... we'll see. I thought it safe to recommend 80 as a starting point for F, anyone agree?



Just curious... will there be any truss rod adjustment necessary slapping an 80 on there?


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 14, 2009)

johnnyboy102 said:


> Just curious... will there be any truss rod adjustment necessary slapping an 80 on there?


 
Maybe? Not sure yet... I don't get my 8 until end of January...


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2009)

God damn white guitars are so good looking, I'd love to get my hands on an 8 right now and just test it out I'm so curious! Especially this beauty, I'm usually a Schecter-basher but I really like this and I like the necks on their ERGs (even if they seem thick to most people, it's oddly comfy to me).


----------

